# Smackdown **SPOILERS** for 3/4/11



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

How come some nights spoilers are up by now and other nights they aren't up by midnight? :argh:

Pisses me off, but this is one of the lucky nights, thank God. Hopefully Barrett doesn't get raped by Undertaker, or well...anyone. Yeah, I know I just jinxed him.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> How come some nights spoilers are up by now and other nights they aren't up by midnight? :argh:
> 
> Pisses me off, but this is one of the lucky nights, thank God. Hopefully Barrett doesn't get raped by Undertaker, or well...anyone.


Because its on the east coast tonight


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ah, so that's it. Thanks.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Ah, so that's it. Thanks.


Welcome man.


----------



## Schutzy86 (Feb 22, 2011)

Glad to see Cody getting more mic time. I really think this rivilary he has going with Rey has the chance to catapult him into the high mid card while actually getting crowd reaction. Having Cody Rhodes' heel character to throw at some top guys might be a nice change. Orton/Rhodes might be a good one down the road a bit.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cody Rhodes will be at WM and Teddy Jr will be security at the door. 

Most people figured it would be the other way around.*


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

Christian better be on the card.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

I wonder if Kofi gets a feud for mania since Swagger is training Micheal Troll for WM.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Grrr... Christian returns to SD next week according to an image on the tron at the taping. But it's good he's getting advertised for next week... right?


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

jw116104 said:


> Grrr... Christian returns to SD next week according to an image on the tron at the taping. But it's good he's getting advertised for next week... right?


*It's certainly better than not being on next weeks show at all. *


----------



## Duberry (Apr 27, 2010)

Thrillerr said:


> Christian better on the card.


Well there's supposed to be a world title contract signing tonight, if he doesn't show up i don't think he'll be back until after wrestlemania. It wouldn't make much sense for him to return now just to be added to mitb or some other filler match after he attacked Del Rio.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

OMG Yes! Taker entered and exited to Ain't No Grave. I didn't think there was even a chance.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

SJFC said:


> Well there's supposed to be a world title contract signing tonight, if he doesn't show up i don't think he'll be back until after wrestlemania. It wouldn't make much sense for him to return now just to be added to mitb or some other filler match after he attacked Del Rio.


Apparently he's returning next week, oh well better then missing out . Kinda bummed he isn't on SD this week.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

jw116104 said:


> OMG Yes! Taker entered and exited to Ain't No Grave. I didn't think there was even a chance.


Yes! Hybrid human Taker is back. WETTTTTT


----------



## Dub (Dec 4, 2008)

Johnny Cash + Undertaker = fucking win.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

Damn, so much for Drew McIntyre re-push. Atleast he was in the ring with the World Heavyweight Champion again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

jw116104 said:


> OMG Yes! Taker entered and exited to Ain't No Grave. I didn't think there was even a chance.


Proof please. 

I'm not marking until I get my evidence.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Pwinsider has more updated spoilers, OP.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Proof please.
> 
> I'm not marking until I get my evidence.


WNW has live spoiler updates. I'm not posting them from there because I think they get pissy about copying.

But a quick google search will bring the site up.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Proof please.
> 
> I'm not marking until I get my evidence.


It's on WNW.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, alright, I looked. It's there, so...good.


----------



## MysticRVD (Jan 30, 2006)

I really wanted to get my WM tickets this week since it's only 3 hours away but I'm not excited about a single match on the card. Ugh.


----------



## Y2Joe (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry folks, went out to Subway. Back now.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Wha??/ They are actually promoting a Christian return? That's unprecedented


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Even though it's been stated that WNW news is not allowed and someone in this thread mentioned it as well, someone still posts their spoilers....le sigh.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Christian return is being promoted? Guess he ranks higher than Evan Bourne.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

Glad to know Rosa is being featured regularly on SD! now. What the fuck are they doing with Beth? She's done absolutely nothing since returning.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Please let the ref be JBL.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Flamboyant and Awesome? Sounds like Vince finally convinced Andy Kaufman to reveal himself to be alive after all these years to appear as Cole's ref on the Grandest Stage of Them All!!!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM12Punk said:


> Please let the ref be JBL.


PLEASE.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

I'm gonna go out on a limb here and call Savage as the ref. All joking aside, when I read how Cole described the ref, Macho Man was the first person that came to mind.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Just read the latest spoilers.

And this is a massive moment for christian marks everywhere!!!!

I can barely contain my excitement, unfortunately wnw has the results now. I'll wait for pwinsider to post them


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

CHRISTIAN BABY


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

DFUSCMAN said:


> Just read the latest spoilers.
> 
> and this is a massive moment for christian marks everywhere!!!!


Phht, that's nothing.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Christian!

Since the OP hasn't updated yet, I decided to check up on WNW.


----------



## 2ManyLimes! (Dec 13, 2010)

Cole's special ref is going to be Alex Riley, who will then unleash a face turn on Cole/Swagger, which will help Lawler pick up the win.


----------



## DFUSCMAN (Mar 13, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> What happened...


Things get violent between del rio and edge.

Christian returns and gets involved as the show goes off the air


----------



## NexS.E.S (Dec 29, 2010)

And here come the Christian marks....including me! Meh.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, I ended up reading that.

Big whoop. Nothing short of a world title win for him is a "big moment".


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

This SD! has just become an "instant classic"


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yay, Christian.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

So Taker entered and exited to "ain't no grave"... but how was his promo if anyone knows? Did he talk like a human for once in a long time, or was it the same soul mumbo-jumbo stuff I'd just be disappointed by if I didn't know about it before I watch it on SD?


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Apparently he talked about how the streak will never be broken. I do not see this talk coming from The Deadman.


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Thats a nice swerve at the end. 

A swerve within the spoiler readers.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

*watches as everyone MTFO that Christian is back!*

About effing time!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Ricardo Rodriguez V Christian in Mania dark match

book it Vince


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

el dandy said:


> Ricardo Rodriguez V Christian in Mania dark match
> 
> book it Vince


With Ricardo going over of course...


----------



## CaptainCharisma2 (Jan 14, 2009)

pumped captain charisma is back !!! Hopefully they put him into the main event at mania as a triple threat. That match would be an instant classic pun intended


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

To make it better, Christian pinned Del Rio in the Dark Match. The match was Big Show and E&C vs. Del Rio and The Corre in (I assume) a 3 on 5 tag handicap match.


----------



## MovieStarR™ (Aug 28, 2007)

Why wasn't he on Smackdown last week then?


----------



## kiss the stick (Sep 6, 2009)

no one on the corner got swagger like us!


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

MovieStarR™ said:


> Why wasn't he on Smackdown last week then?


It's a story. It wasn't time yet.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

Nothing yet for Barrett at WM ? *sigh*


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

WWE_champ said:


> Nothing yet for Barrett at WM ? *sigh*


With NuNexus being seemingly banned one by one from Wrestlemania, I'm assuming it'll be Corre vs Big Show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE_champ said:


> Nothing yet for Barrett at WM ? *sigh*


Tis a tragedy, indeed. I still say they should've concluded the Nexus angle by having Barrett walk into WM the WWE Champion against Cena with the obvious Nexus disbands vs Cena's career is over stipulation.

They've really taken him down, but hopefully he'll get back up after WM. He's just too good to hold down...at least, I hope they see it that way.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

Barrett is probably going to be pushed after WM. I think WWE realizes that but knows there is no other place to put him now.


----------



## K phabe (Feb 16, 2011)

Lady Croft said:


> *Cody Rhodes will be at WM and Teddy Jr will be security at the door.
> 
> Most people figured it would be the other way around.*


Indeed. Cody has really come into his own since the Legacy break up. Ted is just jobbin' hard.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Tis a tragedy, indeed. I still say they should've concluded the Nexus angle by having Barrett walk into WM the WWE Champion against Cena with the obvious Nexus disbands vs Cena's career is over stipulation.
> 
> They've really taken him down, but hopefully he'll get back up after WM. He's just too good to hold down...at least, I hope they see it that way.


I think it's safe to say he'll be back in a big way after WM. He got screwed by the horrible booking of the Cena angle, and by WWE deciding to go with HHH/Taker (which is probably the smart move when it comes to buys), but I don't think creative is down on him or anything. He's just had total shit luck with angles lately.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Undertaker's entrance is "Ain't No Grave"? That's all kinds of awesomeness!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I think it's safe to say he'll be back in a big way after WM. He got screwed by the horrible booking of the Cena angle, and by WWE deciding to go with HHH/Taker (which is probably the smart move when it comes to buys), but I don't think creative is down on him or anything. He's just had total shit luck with angles lately.


Well, hopefully you're right. I don't see how they could be down on him, they give him a trial push and he passed with flying colors. The heat that he got with leading Nexus was nothing short of amazing. He should be next in line for a world title run after ADR, maybe have him win at the Four Way PPV or something.


----------



## yuske (Feb 5, 2011)

am im the only one that thinks if they put christian in the match at wrestlemania, they'll also put in mcintyer too. right now, its gonna be edge and christian vs del rio,(they're not in the same category as the DX vs that third person back then) so obviously del rio will need help and thats gonna be mcintyer. they'll have their tag team match, their individual match leading up to WM, where all 4 will battle it out for the championship at WM. thats my prediction for the WM match


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

If Christian gets into the match, it's only to protect Edge in having Del Rio beating Christian instead. Mcintyre isn't needed, and there isn't gonna be any tag team nonsense between E&C in terms of it being a handicap match. Christian is going to want the world title, it'll be a definite 3 way.


----------



## Th3 Prodigal Son (Oct 21, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> If Christian gets into the match, it's only to protect Edge in having Del Rio beating Christian instead.


Exactly what I'm thinking. So why are people so happy that there's a possibility that Christian will be in the World title match? I understand it's exciting to see him in a Wrestlemania main event, but he'll just wind up taking the pin in this one leaving a lot of people upset. Again.


----------



## SarcasmoBlaster (Nov 14, 2008)

I still don't think Christian is getting in that WHC match. I think they'll feed him to Del Rio a week or two from now to further the Edge/Del Rio angle.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree, I wish I knew why people were happy. They're gonna be pissed when he taps if he makes it into that match. I want him to win, but I've already accepted it'll never happen, so I'll be content with Del Rio winning.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

for me, smackdown goes down a few notches without a barrett promo. good to see christian though.


----------



## Thisskateboarding (Jul 31, 2006)

^^^ I agree that Christian will probibly take the fall if he is put into the match and it doesn't bother me and I'm a huge Christian fan. Think it would be good for him to wrestle for the title at Mania. I nice show of appreciation for his work over the years from the company. I dont think Christian would care about taking the fall think he'd be happy just be in the title match.


----------



## yuske (Feb 5, 2011)

well my prediction would be more interesting and fun and give wrestler things to do after WM. they could have kelly kelly turn heel in the match, mcintyer and edge continue their fued, del rio and christian can continue their feud. this way, the creative team won't have to think much on what to do with them after WM

as you can tell, im a mcinyter fan, and i could care less about the others


----------



## RatedRudy (Dec 12, 2009)

doesn't matter if christian loses at ms him mania, at least that puts him in the title contention, surely, they just won't throw him back to mid-card after losing, like any wm title matches, they are always have similar rematches at the next ppv like backlash aka extreme rules


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thisskateboarding said:


> ^^^ I agree that Christian will probibly take the fall if he is put into the match and it doesn't bother me and I'm a huge Christian fan. Think it would be good for him to wrestle for the title at Mania. I *nice show of appreciation for his work over the years from the company*. I dont think Christian would care about taking the fall think he'd be happy just be in the title match.


How about a real show of appreciation, like, I don't know, GIVING HIM THE WORLD TITLE FOR ONCE?

It doesn't have to be for long, but he needs some REAL recognition. Taking the fall at WM is not recognition, it's designed purely to help Edge.


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

fuck yeah, christian may actually be getting into this match, once again Barrett not getting any mic time is dissappointing but Cody's promo sounds good


----------



## RatedRKO31 (Aug 25, 2009)

Ehhh seems alright. Swagger squash match it seemed like. Can't wait for the Cody promo.


----------



## p862011 (Jan 6, 2011)

i am thinking at wm it is gonna be

C.O.R.R.E. vs The Big Show/Kane/Kevin Nash/Booker T/


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> How about a real show of appreciation, like, I don't know, GIVING HIM THE BELT FOR ONCE.
> 
> It doesn't have to be for long, but he needs some REAL recognition. Taking the fall at WM is not recognition, it's designed purely to help Edge.


I know you will probably disagree but I rather have Christian in a real Wrestlemania feud for the WHC and not even win than have some joke of a title reign like Ziggler


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's True said:


> I know you will probably disagree but I rather have Christian in a real Wrestlemania feud for the WHC and not even win than have some joke of a title reign like Ziggler


You're damn right I disagree. What good does jobbing out to Del Rio do? It's not EVEN going to be the MAIN event, it's the third wheel between Cena/Miz and Triple H/Taker.

And even if it were the main event, losing it still accomplishes nothing. He needs to go down in the record books as a world champion. I don't care if it's for 2 seconds, but he's earned that much. Don't tell me a fool with a lisp can be world champion and he can't.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I agree, I wish I knew why people were happy.


It is a World Title match. Who cares if he wins or not. Christian's last (proper) one was in 2005. And it's at Wrestlemania, no less. That's like saying who cares if a team makes it to the Super Bowl if they aren't gonna win.

And if it isn't this it'll be Money in the Bank yet again. But he won't win that, so what's the point. (Since we all know that Morrison will win MitB and cash in on Miz the same night after Rock screws both of them over, lol.)

By your logic, why the hell hasn't Christian retired yet?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

jw116104 said:


> It is a World Title match. Who cares if he wins or not. Christian's last (proper) one was in 2005. And it's at Wrestlemania, no less. That's like saying who cares if a team makes it to the Super Bowl if they aren't gonna win.


Yeah, who does care if you go to the Super Bowl and lost? You *LOST*.

I care because I won't accept mediocrity like Sheamus and Swagger being recognized over greatness.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

fuck, people would complain if Christian was in a WRESTLE FUCKING MANIA MAIN EVENT (not the main event, but a main event)?

I would just be thrilled if Christian was on the Mania card, let alone work that caliber of a match


----------



## It's True (Nov 24, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> You're damn right I disagree. What good does jobbing out to Del Rio do? It's not EVEN going to be the MAIN event, it's the third wheel between Cena/Miz and Triple H/Taker.
> 
> And even if it were the main event, losing it still accomplishes nothing. He needs to go down in the record books as a world champion. I don't care if it's for 2 seconds, but he's earned that much. Don't tell me a fool with a lisp can be world champion and he can't.


Yeah I agree it's a disgrace superstars such as Ziggler, Swagger and Sheamus get given world titles when Christian, who is more talented than all of them still hasn't. I'm just saying I'd personally prefer to have Christian in a well written Wrestlemania feud ove a world title, even should he take the fall as opposed to having a joke of a reign. That's just me though


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hopefully this means Christian in on the world title match leading to a full blown Edge/Christian feud after Mania is done. Even if he takes the fall at Mania...it would add interest to the title match imo, because right now, I don't care one bit.

Even though after Swagger won the MITB at WM26, I envisioned him having a bigger part in the WM27 show...I'm actually kind of glad they decided to do SOMETHING with him to give him recognition. He's now winning some matches and involved with one of the biggest heels on the roster. He and Cole paired together could create some great comedy moments.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Yeah, who does care if you go to the Super Bowl and lost? You *LOST*.
> 
> I care because I won't accept mediocrity like Sheamus and Swagger being recognized over greatness.


My point is, Christian has been treated like my Browns since he returned. Be happy that he can be treated like the Steelers. Who cares if he isn't the Packers.

(Side note: Yes I am both a Christian mark and a Browns fan. What do I do to myself. I'm even so battered that I just voluntarily compared Christian to the Steelers. I feel like a traitor.)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

jw116104 said:


> My point is, Christian has been treated like my Browns since he returned. Be happy that he can be treated like the Steelers. Who cares if he isn't the Packers.
> 
> (Side note: Yes I am both a Christian mark and a Browns fan. What do I do to myself. I'm even so battered that I just voluntarily compared Christian to the Steelers. I feel like a traitor.)


And MY point is, it doesn't matter if he's treated like the Browns or the Steelers. There's first place and there's losers. 2'nd place just means you lost ahead of the other losers.

Green Bay Packers legend Vince Lombardi even said it himself, winning isn't everything, it's the ONLY thing.


----------



## Mr. 305 Blaze (May 14, 2009)

SarcasmoBlaster said:


> I still don't think Christian is getting in that WHC match. I think they'll feed him to Del Rio a week or two from now to further the Edge/Del Rio angle.


This and there is no other way around it until we actually witness it first hand but right now this is the likely option in my opinion.

Do not get your hopes up, cause I will be saying this in the near future.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> And MY point is, it doesn't matter if he's treated like the Browns or the Steelers. There's first place and there's losers. 2'nd place just means you lost ahead of the other losers.


Which is still a huge leap from where he was at this time last year. And the year before that. If you can't see that losing at Wrestlemania to the WHC means much better things for him at Extreme Rules and beyond, then there isn't a point in arguing this.

A quick win at WM is good for instant gratification. The more fulfilling story is and always has been "heel holds the belt, face chases the belt". Then the win means something. Christian is owed the chase as much as he is owed the belt.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> And MY point is, it doesn't matter if he's treated like the Browns or the Steelers. There's first place and there's losers. 2'nd place just means you lost ahead of the other losers.
> 
> Green Bay Packers legend Vince Lombardi even said it himself, winning isn't everything, it's the ONLY thing.


i dont think you understand what a huge deal main eventing wrestlemania is. it's almost as good as winning the title at mania.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> i dont think you understand what a huge deal main eventing wrestlemania is. it's almost as good as winning the title at mania.


It's valuable if you're on the rise like Del Rio or you've already won the belt like Edge. If you're a career loser like Christian who's being put in there to be tossed to the wolves, then it's nothing.



jw116104 said:


> Which is still a huge leap from where he was at this time last year. And the year before that. If you can't see that losing at Wrestlemania to the WHC means much better things for him at Extreme Rules and beyond, then there isn't a point in arguing this.


There isn't. The ONLY reason why he would be getting into this is to protect Edge. That's IT. He's not getting anything out of it. Vince is not going to allow him to become a world champion.



> A quick win at WM is good for instant gratification. The more fulfilling story is and always has been "heel holds the belt, face chases the belt". Then the win means something. Christian is owed the chase as much as he is owed the belt.


No, he's just owed the belt. Screw the chase, just get his name in the damn record books already.


----------



## WWE_champ (May 25, 2005)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Tis a tragedy, indeed. I still say they should've concluded the Nexus angle by having Barrett walk into WM the WWE Champion against Cena with the obvious Nexus disbands vs Cena's career is over stipulation.
> 
> They've really taken him down, but hopefully he'll get back up after WM. He's just too good to hold down...at least, I hope they see it that way.


I hope so too. I don't , for the life of me, understand why they cornered him like that.They really blew the Nexus/Cena storyline especially the pacing.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> And MY point is, it doesn't matter if he's treated like the Browns or the Steelers. There's first place and there's losers. 2'nd place just means you lost ahead of the other losers.
> 
> Green Bay Packers legend Vince Lombardi even said it himself, winning isn't everything, it's the ONLY thing.


Pyro, if I didn't know any better I would think that you actually believe this stuff is real.

- Winning the Super Bowl is real. It is a REAL competition with a REAL outcome.
- Winning the WWE title only means you are over with the boss. It is not indicative of anything else. If winning the WWE title was REAL, Taka would have been an 11 time WWE/F champion.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

el dandy said:


> Pyro, if I didn't know any better I would think that you actually believe this stuff is real.
> 
> - Winning the Super Bowl is real. It is a REAL competition with a REAL outcome.
> - Winning the WWE title only means you are over with the boss. It is not indicative of anything else. If winning the WWE title was REAL, Taka would have been an 11 time WWE/F champion.


It's not real, but regardless, I'm not changing my stance. Holding the world title is the only meaningful thing a wrestler can do. It's unfortunate that a prick like Vince McMahon controls who's appreciated and who's not, but that's how it is.


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Last thoughts (for now) -

What I would like to see is Christian pinning Del Rio at Mania, and Edge using his rematch at Extreme Rules in a ladder match while Del Rio does something with Taker.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Why add Christian to the match at all? He didn't win any contendership, and isn't a Rumble winner, so he can fuck off to MITB for all I care. Edge/ADR will be a singles match. His world title shot will be ER, and he'll tap like the bitch ass jobber that he is.


----------



## raw-monster (Jul 29, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> And MY point is, it doesn't matter if he's treated like the Browns or the Steelers. There's first place and there's losers. 2'nd place just means you lost ahead of the other losers.
> 
> Green Bay Packers legend Vince Lombardi even said it himself, winning isn't everything, it's the ONLY thing.


You bitch way too much seriosuly. 

If Christian ever did win the WWE championship clean even. I could bet money that you would bitch about that as well.


----------



## Omega_VIK (Jul 3, 2008)

Go to hear that Christian ended this week's Smackdown


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

raw-monster said:


> You bitch way too much seriosuly.
> 
> If Christian ever did win the WWE championship clean even. I could bet money that you would bitch about that as well.


Well then you'd lose your money, why the fuck would you do that? I couldn't care less if Christian gets awarded the title, wins it by pinning Hornswoggle and then loses the title a minute later, wins the title on a forfeit, I don't care. I really, really don't. All I've ever asked for is a single world title reign. I don't care for how long and I don't care how it happens.


----------



## GamerGirl (Dec 30, 2010)

coore in just the same tag match that happened 4 times already.
another nexus I mean coore beat down.
the annoucers feud carrying over on SD

seems like a pretty boring ass show


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Well then you'd lose your money, why the fuck would you do that? I couldn't care less if Christian gets awarded the title, wins it by pinning Hornswoggle and then loses the title a minute later, wins the title on a forfeit, I don't care. I really, really don't. All I've ever asked for is a single world title reign. I don't care for how long and I don't care how it happens.


but what do you think a 1 minute title reign to Christian would exactly *DO *for him?


----------



## Leechmaster (Jan 25, 2009)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> And MY point is, it doesn't matter if he's treated like the Browns or the Steelers. There's first place and there's losers. 2'nd place just means you lost ahead of the other losers.
> 
> Green Bay Packers legend Vince Lombardi even said it himself, winning isn't everything, it's the ONLY thing.


Incomparable considering one is scripted and the other isn't. 

Winning football games is in the players' control - winning a world title is in the bookers'/creative's control, not Christians.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

el dandy said:


> but what do you think a 1 minute title reign to Christian would exactly *DO *for him?


Put him in the record books as a former world champion. That's all it needs to do.

You've convinced yourself that the world title is meaningless because that's your way of handling Christian not being successful, by trying to de-value the belt to where no reign matters, but I know, when it comes down to it, you'd mark if he held the belt for any length of time.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Put him in the record books as a former world champion. That's all it needs to do.
> 
> You've convinced yourself that the world title is meaningless because that's your way of handling Christian not being successful, by trying to de-value the belt to where no reign matters, but I know, when it comes down to it, you'd mark if he held the belt for any length of time.


Not at all.

I WANT Christian to win a WWE world title so bad and will mark like a 10 year old kid again if it ever happened, but sometimes you just have to deal with what's realistic (which you do, so fair enough) and look at the bright side instead of making everything out to be the shits.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

el dandy said:


> Not at all.
> 
> I WANT Christian to win a WWE world title so bad and will mark like a 10 year old kid again if it ever happened, but sometimes you just have to deal with what's realistic (which you do, so fair enough) and look at the bright side instead of making everything out to be the shits.


Well, that's the difference between me and you then. In my eyes, aside from a world title, there is no bright side. I'd rather he get a world title reign than squash Cena in a non title match in 2 minutes.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

heard taker buries the whole roster like hhh did last night.

christian better be added to the whc match. that match is going to be fkn horrendous w/o him.


----------



## yuske (Feb 5, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> How about a real show of appreciation, like, I don't know, GIVING HIM THE WORLD TITLE FOR ONCE?
> 
> It doesn't have to be for long, but he needs some REAL recognition. Taking the fall at WM is not recognition, it's designed purely to help Edge.



i think they've shown him some real appreciation already. they gave him the ECW world heavyweight championship. i think thats good enough, and it should count as a world heavy championship title reign, so christian has atleast 1 (not sure how many times he actually won that belt) world title reign under his resume


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

yuske said:


> i think they've shown him some real appreciation already. they gave him the ECW world heavyweight championship. i think thats good enough, and it should count as a world heavy championship title reign, so christian has atleast 1 (not sure how many times he actually won that belt) world title reign under his resume


LMAO, the ECW title in NO WAY qualifies as a world title. The ECW title is a belt from an Indy fed that went bankrupt and has no prestige, then it was brought to the WWE and held by nobody but midcarders, never given to anyone of high standing, never looked at as equal to the WWE title and WHC. Hell, Christian even said he's NEVER been world champion in a promo with Edge on SmackDown after ECW ended.

If he hasn't won this:










or this:










then he hasn't gotten real recognition.


----------



## yuske (Feb 5, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> LMAO, the ECW title in NO WAY qualifies as a world title. The ECW title is a belt from an Indy fed that went bankrupt and has no prestige, then it was brought to the WWE and held by nobody but midcarders, never given to anyone of high standing, never looked at as equal to the WWE title and WHC. Hell, Christian even said he's NEVER been world champion in a promo with Edge on SmackDown after ECW ended.
> 
> If he hasn't won this:
> 
> ...



well kane held the ECW champion and i don't consider him to be a midcarder. im sure people refer to kane as a 3 times world champion instead of a 2 timer. and im sure if ric flair had the belt (which im sure he never did), would totally count it toward his amount of world champion he held

and its christian's fault for not wanting to count it, or he just trying to make people feel bad for him. cause in reality, ECW championship is at the same level as the WWE and world heavyweight champion. when all 3 brands was in existence, that was the top belt and all 3 top belt is pretty equal. so you shouldn't feel sorry for christian, but i guess he did sucker you guys into feeling sorry for him


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

yuske said:


> well kane held the ECW champion and i don't consider him to be a midcarder. im sure people refer to kane as a 3 times world champion instead of a 2 timer. and im sure if ric flair had the belt (which im sure he never did), would totally count it toward his amount of world champion he held
> 
> and its christian's fault for not wanting to count it, or he just trying to make people feel bad for him.* cause in reality, ECW championship is at the same level as the WWE and world heavyweight champion. when all 3 brands was in existence, that was the top belt and all 3 top belt is pretty equal*. so you shouldn't feel sorry for christian, but i guess he did sucker you guys into feeling sorry for him


I was going to tear down your argument systematically by each point, but this.....THIS proves I'm wasting my time. Your perception of "reality" is too far gone for me to say anything that will get through.


----------



## yuske (Feb 5, 2011)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> I was going to tear down your argument systematically by each point, but this.....THIS proves I'm wasting my time. Your perception of "reality" is too far gone for me to say anything that will get through.


well its not my fault that you wanna diminish the value of the ECW world championship. but whatever, you're entitle to your opinion


----------



## Boss Monster (Feb 19, 2006)

LOL @ Vince teasing Christian fans into thinking he will be added to the WHC title match. He will never be a world champion. Hell, it wouldn't even surprise me if he fued with ADR after mania for the title and get buried.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

yuske said:


> well its not my fault that you wanna diminish the value of the ECW world championship. but whatever, you're entitle to your opinion


I don't WANT to. I would have loved it if the ECW title counted as a legitimate world title so he would be a world champion, but it doesn't. You think I'm happy trivializing the belts he's won? Of course not, but it has to be done, because the belt was worthless. You can't honestly tell me the ECW title was a world title and was equal to the WWE title or WHC. You just CAN'T. I never once saw it main event a PPV (and no, an ECW specific PPV does not count), I never once saw it placed ahead of the WWE or World championship on a card, I never saw the likes of HHH, Cena, Taker, Orton, Edge and etc competing for it. It was a midcard title, period. Winning the ECW title was identical to the US or IC championships in both calibur of opponents and position on the card. That is an actual fact, that is not my opinion of a situation that I have twisted to benefit my argument. That's how it IS.


----------



## Mr.English (Apr 6, 2009)

It's surprising that everyone though Barrett would be Main-Eventing this Wrestlemania a few months ago. Now he is just a Jobber for the month until his push picks up again.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Wrex, you place way too much importance on big gold props.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Indeed I do. Gotta place importance on something, though, and wins/losses and midcard titles have never meant shit, so that's all that's left.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Predictably, a whole thread on Christian getting into the WHC match at Wrestlemania. 

When in reality he's going to be ADR's bitch next week, playing Mercutio to Edge's Romeo.

EDIT: I have to admit, that's a funny sig, *Pyro*. Bravo.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

To be fair, it's not out of the realm of possibility to see why he would be included. Everybody KNOWS he'd only be the fall guy, which protects Edge from losing, and merely playing the 3'rd wheel in a title match wouldn't mean anything big for him, especially when it's not even the main event. 

But...yeah. Anybody who thinks he's in for a push certainly needs to wake the fuck up. At this moment, I'm thinking that the most likely scenario is that Dolph Ziggler re-appears at WrestleMania and costs Edge the world title and that transitions into a full blown Edge/Dolph Ziggler feud. At that point, ADR will probably be given Rey Mysterio again after he sends Cody Rhodes back into obscurity. I guess alternatively he could get Taker but that wouldn't be good for him, not only quality wise with how banged up Taker is but he'd get crushed even in a victory.



> EDIT: I have to admit, that's a funny sig, Pyro. Bravo


Awww. I did try. 

DAMN good song. Not even my type of music, but yeah...


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

LOL, *Pyro*, I almost predicted that Ziggler would get into this match, either openly or after the bout concludes via MITB, and not Christian, just to piss you off. But I like to see you're thinking typically dark thoughts yourself. 

And yes, that is a great, (modern) classic song.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

LOL, I didn't really consider that a "dark thought", apart from Ziggler still having a job, that is. As long as he's not going for the title I'm happy. I'm not thinking that he'll end up with the belt, because this match is clearly for Alberto Del Rio and him alone. I'm just thinking he'll re-appear and screw Edge out of the title, perhaps after a referee bump or something. 

I'm not sure how you'd get his job back without Teddy going away again, though or it not involving him being contracted to Raw. Maybe if they have him re-signed to Raw and then Edge gets drafted to Raw immediately in the draft, they can work it like that. I don't know, I'm delirious and just throwing ideas out. Something has to happen like that, because he's not suspended and he's not in any other trouble, so they have to be keeping him off tv for a very specific reason.

You know, this conversation reminds me that I was supposed to make a thread about how pissed off I was that everybody was getting "fired" in storylines and how pointless it's becoming, but it slipped my mind. Maybe I'll do it.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

A negative thought would be Dolph Ziggler descending from the roof at Wrestlemania, unifying the world titles, taking a dump on Del Rio's chest and declaring Sheamus the GM of both shows.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Yeah, you're right, none of it makes any sense. Not even WWE's creative team could create that kind of plot hole disappear... I don't think...


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

* Big Show b. Kane when The Corre came to ringside and handed Kane a chair and he hit Big Show with it. Show pushes Justin Gabriel into Kane and Kane swings the chair at The Corre. The Corre retreats. 

Does this mean that Kane is possibly turning face again and *maybe* teaming with Big Show? Oh well, more former World Champions to be fed to the Corre at Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

Vince not wanting Christian to be World Champion proves how out of touch Vince is or has become in the last couple of years. Plus, not believing Morrison is a main event talent. Vince is like Al Davis -- he gets worse with age.


----------



## echOes (Mar 13, 2010)

I think when people try to collectively sum up how an entire fan base feels they forget that people can be content with different things. Me personally, huge Christian mark. I understand completely that he will not be getting that push to the top that he rightfully deserves and I'm totally okay with that for various reasons that I don't care to go into. 

Being placed in Smackdown's mainevent at Wrestlemania, even if just to be the fall guy will still make me mark, knowing good and well that no Christian title-reign will come from it, but just because for once in his career he will be able to perform in the World Championship match at Wrestlemania. In my books, that's an achievement, and while not as big of an achievement as winning the title, for someone like Christian, you have to accept his limitations within the WWE, and honestly, getting into the WHC title match at WM is his ceiling.

That said of course, its not guaranteed that he will be in the match. So I'm still hoping. If he doesn't end up as part of the match I hope he at least gets involved in the program, perhaps interfering in the match to cost Edge the title. Would make for a memorable Wrestlemania moment, and could potentially stem into some entertaining programs post-Mania.

___

As for the rest of the show, looking forward to Cody's promo as usual. Still no indications of a Mania program for Barrett, such a waste. No Kofi Kingston makes me wonder how long he will sell the injury and if he will ultimately miss WM because of this. If that is the case I hope the IC title becomes vacated so we can have a tournament or some special kind of match for it at WM as it is possible the MITB won't happen and WWE have a lot of midcard/upper-midcard guys on their hands that should be used.


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Give Barrett something else to do, please. Feuding Big Show is just a waste of time and will lead to nowhere imo, maybe it's just my pessimism but i don't believe Big Show will put the group over at the end seeing as he bulldozes everyone since last year. Heck, i'd take a Kofi/Barrett feud for IC title at this rate, at least it will mean something. It's amazing how Barrett is just "another guy on the show" now, he deserves much better treatment.

Christian getting involved in the Edge/Del Rio feud is nice, i don't think he will get added to the world title match because there is no reason to do it, but let's just wait and see.


----------



## Amsterdam (Mar 8, 2010)

Adramelech said:


> A negative thought would be Dolph Ziggler descending from the roof at Wrestlemania, unifying the world titles, taking a dump on Del Rio's chest and declaring Sheamus the GM of both shows.


With Jack Swagger being proclaimed the next face of the company.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Christian has to be in that match. Edge vs. Del Rio is gonna blow.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

> *Smackdown opens with a promo from WWE World champion Edge. Drew McIntyre hits the scene and attacks him, setting off a match. Edge wins via sharpshooter.
> 
> *Rey Mysterio’s music hits, the 3 spots of pyro go off, but immediatly something is wrong, it is Dashing Cody Rhodes in his mask. Rhodes cuts a promo saying that last week his father helped him set up Mysterio so he would feel a fraction of what Cody felt when his nose was broken. The promo leads to Rhodes challenging Mysterio at Wrestlemania where he vows to unmask Mysterio in front of the world
> 
> ...


sound not bad


----------



## Do Your Fcking Job (Feb 9, 2009)

This is probably just Vince trying to raise the hopes of peeps again, only to smash them like usual.

I expect nothing, though it would be great if he was in the title match at WM, even if he lost and took the pin.

Del Rio is clearly winning it so it wont be a surprise.


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Prospekt's March said:


> Give Barrett something else to do, please. Feuding Big Show is just a waste of time and will lead to nowhere imo, maybe it's just my pessimism but i don't believe Big Show will put the group over at the end seeing as he bulldozes everyone since last year. Heck, i'd take a Kofi/Barrett feud for IC title at this rate, at least it will mean something. It's amazing how Barrett is just "another guy on the show" now, he deserves much better treatment.


Totally agreed on this. Seriously, anyone young and up and coming feud with Big Show is destined for failure. Show is INCAPEABLE of making anyone else look good in the ring with him, or in a feud with him. He bulldozes through everyone, and even in a three on one, or four on one situation, they won't be able to get a clean win over him. Just ask CM Punk and the SES last year. Punk went from legitimate main eventer to a failed group jobber.

Anything involving Big Show puts me to sleep too, so it can't be good for Barrett. From those spoilers though it looks as if Kane might turn face...AGAIN, they could do a tag Show/Kane vs. The Corre for the title at Mania. As strange as it is to say it, adding Kane might make it more interesting. He's always been more interesting as a face, and the Kane/Show tag team phase in 06 was where I found Show most entertaining too.

...And is it just me or does Gabriel ALWAYS get hit with the chair? :side:


----------



## Von Doom (Oct 27, 2010)

So I called the first part of my prediction for Wrestlemania, whilst it was pretty obvious I did say that there'd be a contract signing with Del Rio and Edge, and Christian would get involved.

Suffice to say I'll be watching this SD


----------



## youssefahmedaly (Feb 21, 2011)

Other websites have reported that Undertaker entered and exited using "Ain't no grave" as his theme.


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Watching Christian depresses me. He should've got the World Title in 2005 when he was one of the hottest talents in the company. There's no chance of him ever winning one of the big titles now and as Pyro said, he'll probably just tap out to Del Rio before going back to the midcard to feud with chumps like Swagger and Tyler Reks.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Do Your Fcking Job said:


> This is probably just Vince trying to raise the hopes of peeps again, only to smash them like usual.
> 
> I expect nothing, though it would be great if he was in the title match at WM, even if he lost and took the pin.
> 
> Del Rio is clearly winning it so it wont be a surprise.


if it means anything, christian teamed with edge against del rio and someone else in a dark match and pinned del rio with the killswitch.


----------



## The+King_of_Kings (Sep 11, 2007)

I think Barrett and The Corre will be in some kind of 4 on 4 tag match against, Kane, Big Show, Nash and some other old school big guy like Mark Henry. Old school vs. new school deal but unlike Jericho's match 2 years ago over half of them can still go.


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Kane and Big Show vs. The Corre at Wrestlemania?

Glad to see Christian return.


----------



## layeth87smack (Aug 4, 2010)

Detailed spoilers from PWTorch:

*So Apparently, drew mcintyre is fired now?!?!?!?!WHat is WITH all these 'firings' ??
*


Dark Match: Chavo Guerrero beat Tyler Reks with a frog splash in five minutes. NXT, then Superstars was taped prior to Smackdown.


Smackdown SPOILERS for Friday, March 4

Smackdown was started by World Hvt. champion Edge, who came out and recapped what happened last week with Vickie Guerrero getting fired. He kept mentioning that Vickie is gone and the crowd kept popping louder and louder every time he brought it up. He was going to start another round of “nah, nah, nah, nah goodbye,” but Drew McIntyre tried jumping Edge from behind. The World champion side-stepped him and tossed him out the ring, though.
*
Teddy Long came out and decided that, this week, Drew should put his job on the line against Edge.

(1) World Hvt. champion Edge beat Drew McIntyre via submission, McIntyre is "fired." *Drew worked over Edge’s injured arm (it was heavily taped) but Edge was able to come back and hit Drew with a spear. He went for the pin, but as the ref was about to count three, Edge picked up Drew to break the count. He then applied the Edge-u-cation to get the submission victory.

Rey Mysterio’s music hit and, at first, it looked like Rey in a suit doing his pyro and posing for the crowd, but it was Cody Rhodes wearing Rey’s mask. Cody officially challenged Rey to a match at WrestleMania.

Backstage, The Corre tried aligning with Kane to help them take out Big Show tonight, but Kane told them that he didn’t need their help to bury The Undertaker alive, and he doesn’t need their help tonight.

(2) WWE tag champions The Corre (Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater) beat Santino Marella & Vladmir Kozlov to retain the WWE Tag Titles. Slater pinned Santino after outside interference from Wade Barrett and Ezekiel Jackson.

Undertaker came out for a promo. He is now using the Johnny Cash song as his theme music (it was pretty cool). He said that some things weren’t meant to be. Seas shouldn’t be crossed, mountains shouldn’t be climbed, and his streak won’t be broken. He then said that he and Hunter were the last of their era. He went on to say that if it is possible for Hunter to beat him at WrestleMania 27, then he deserves to be The Game and The King of Kings, but if he loses, then he becomes just another name on Undertaker’s list of people who failed to beat him at WrestleMania. He ended the promo by saying that he doesn’t play games, he won’t bow to any kings because he is the Last Outlaw, and Hunter will learn to rest in peace!

(3) Lay-Cool (Layla & Michelle McCool) beat Beth Phoenix & Rosa Mendes. Michelle was wearing a boot with Flawless written on it and was selling the foot injury during the match. The finish came when Beth was setting up Layla for the Glam-Slam and Michelle kicked Beth in the face using her boot. Layla got the pin. No Lay-Cool break up tease this week.

(4) Big Show beat Kane via DQ. Short match that came to an end when Corre surrounded the ring and laid out Big Show with a chair. It looked like Kane had sided with them, but he got a hold of the chair and laid out Justin Gabriel with a stiff shot. The Corre fled.

Jack Swagger came out and Michael Cole got in the ring to cut a promo on Jerry Lawler. Cole got tons of heat mainly because Lawler is crazy over in Cleveland. Michael said that this Monday on Raw, he will name the special guest referee for WrestleMania. He said this man is flamboyant, one of the WWE’s all-time greats, and that this man is simply...awesome.

(5) Jack Swagger beat JTG via submission. Cole stood the whole time on commentary yelling at the ring. JTG tapped out to the anklelock. Cole celebrated in the ring with Swagger. Massive heat for Cole.

Main Event Interview - Edge and Alberto Del Rio contract signing: Teddy Long’s music played and he missed his cue and ran backstage until he was properly introduced. Ricardo sang the Mexican national anthem, but was cut off by Edge. Teddy asked for an historical first peaceful contract signing, and the crowd booed. Edge let Del Rio know that once he signs the contract there is no turning back. Del Rio says that winning at WM is his destiny, but Edge says that destinies change in the blink of an eye. Del Rio signed the contract and says it is the beginning of the end for Edge. Edge signed it too.

Both men brawled. Edge hit the impaler DDT, then was tied up by Ricardo before he could spear Alberto, who then locked on the cross arm-breaker. He worked the arm outside the ring with a chair, but Christian made the save. Del Rio escaped, but Christian chased him up the ramp for more brawling. The refs broke it up to close the show. Edge had a bloody nose and it got all over Del Rio’s clothes. My cousin in the front row said that it looked like Edge had a broken nose.

End Smackdown taping.

Bonus Dark Match: Edge & Christian (replacing Mysterio) & Big Show beat The Corre (Wade Barrett & Ezekiel Jackson & Justin Gabriel & Heath Slater) & Alberto Del Rio in a handicap match. Edge got on the mic and said bloody nose or no bloody nose, the night can’t end like this. He said we were promised a three-on-five handicapped match and we will get it. Christian ended up getting the win after he hit the Killswitch on Alberto Del Rio.

Afterward, the faces hit their finishers on all of the heels to clear the ring. Edge and Christian did a five-second pose for the first time in ten years (for the benefit of those with flash photography) to send the fans home happy.


----------



## Mister Hands (Sep 2, 2008)

ANOTHER FIRING OH JOY

*Smackdown Creative Meeting*
"Guys, we don't have enough faces. We could bring up Masters and Baretta. They've been doing some great stuff on Superstars. Or at least, this internet report says so. Does anyone here watch that?"
"Nah."
"Nope."
"Once, but only for a Raw Recap."
"Yeah, me neither. Anyway, what should we do? How do we build new faces?"
"Guys, guys, guys, you're looking at this all wrong. We don't need to build new faces. We just need to fake fire some heels until we find better jobs. I'm waiting on a letter from MadTV, I got a good feeling about this one."
"Well, I guess Kane isn't doing much of anything right now."
"No - wait - better idea! Ziggler's had a pretty good year, right? We'll give him the belt for three minutes, then fire his ass. Everyone will love that. It's good stuff."
"GENIUS. Maybe we could do the same with McIntyre."
"Should we build a storyline around that? He's busy with Kelly Kelly right now?"
"Riiiggght... Well, no one cares about that. Especially not me. Have KK feud with Vickie and get Vickie fired too."


----------



## IamNexus (Nov 2, 2010)

Jesus Christ WWE, 5 matches. What on earth are you doing to us?? We can't handle the magnitude of 5 matches. NEED MORE TALKING


----------



## AZwrestle (Feb 15, 2009)

They're going to introduce an entire stable of people that are 'fired'! Alex Riley, Dolph Ziggler, and DrewMac led by Vickie!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

Is Drew McIntyre really kayfabe fired? If so...what's with all the firings!?!


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

It'll lead to probably some kind of tag team match at Mania with either Ziggler/McIntyre w/Vickie V ???/??? w/Long or Vicke/Ziggler/McIntyre V Long/???/???.

I don't know who Teddy would appoint his partners/representatives, but they are going somewhere with this firing angle and Ziggler/McIntyre won't be left off the Mania card. Maybe Morrison and AreTrooph?


----------



## Heel (Feb 11, 2006)

Holy shit, not another firing. This is unbearable.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Best parts == Cody, DM 5 seconds, Cole yanking Chavo's (eagle's) gimmick for a swagger win.

Worst = Drew McIntyre is no longer here.


----------



## morris3333 (Feb 13, 2006)

I got a feel It lead to Mr. McMahon make a match for wrestlemania 27 when Ziggler/McIntyre will face Kofi Kingston and John Morrison and if Teddy team lost then Theodore Long is fire.


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

The+King_of_Kings said:


> I think Barrett and The Corre will be in some kind of 4 on 4 tag match against, Kane, Big Show, Nash and some other old school big guy like Mark Henry. Old school vs. new school deal but unlike Jericho's match 2 years ago over half of them can still go.


 I actually called this right after Nash returned. Corre vs Big Show, Kane, Diesel, and possibly another old school superstar, possibly another ex-WCW wrestler.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

Those are some pretty underwhelming match-ups on SD this week

-Justin Gabriel and Heath Slater vs Santino Marella and Vladimir Kozlov
-Big Show vs Kane
-Jack Swagger vs JTG

Really? Really?


Christian's return being advertised.

Christian being in the dark main event.

Christian pinning the #1 for the WHC clean.

Someone's gonna get fired, once Vince finds this out.

Great to see Christian back, though. The only place where he belongs is the main event anyway and competing for anything other that the world title is not acceptable at this point.



layeth87smack said:


> *
> Teddy Long came out and decided that, this week, Drew should put his job on the line against Edge.
> 
> (1) World Hvt. champion Edge beat Drew McIntyre via submission, McIntyre is "fired."*


WAT

And nothing of value was lost.



IamNexus said:


> Jesus Christ WWE, 5 matches. What on earth are you doing to us?? We can't handle the magnitude of 5 matches. NEED MORE TALKING


Don't worry, there are always Raw recaps.


----------



## smackdownfreakxx (Dec 18, 2009)

Wait.. are you guys serious? Michael Cole is really going to have a match at WM? Haven't watched RAW in months so I don't have much about what's going on.

Anyways, lame SD, like usually.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

layeth87smack said:


> Detailed spoilers from PWTorch:
> 
> *So Apparently, drew mcintyre is fired now?!?!?!?!WHat is WITH all these 'firings' ??
> *
> ...


5 matches is a god send after the promo-filled RAW. It's ironic though that the 3 things I'm actually looking forward to are all promos or segment. Cody's promo mocking Mysterio, taker's roster burial  (just kidding) because he comes out to Johnny Cash and Christian returning to Smackdown to save Edge. Maybe Mcintyre's reaction to getting the sack might be interesting.


----------



## PoisonMouse (Jun 20, 2008)

Rico for special guest referee


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Drew is not " fired ". Long said something along the line like "get back in the ring and face Edge or you fired"


----------



## Hiplop (May 12, 2006)

CHRISTIAN WAS THERE.. HELL YEA


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

So we will get Big Show/Kane against some variation of Corre at WM, which actually makes better booking sense already. I wonder if Wade Barrett can Wasteland the Big Show. If he does that then he looks seriously powerful going forward. Only problem with that is that Smackdown will likely have a heel champion for the next few months. In which case its likely to be a standard tag title match, which Corre will presumably retain in.


----------



## TCO200 (Apr 18, 2008)

Looks like a boring show, no Kofi sucks. I can see Kofi being added to the Cole / Lawler match in Lawlers corner.

Not interested in Christian, he's a decent talent but easily the most over rate wrestler on the internets. Just above IC / TNA title seems about his level but I wouldn't be upset if he was added to the title match just because Edge doesn't move around as easily anymore.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

sounds like a decent enough show, certainly better than last week's SD...it will be nice to have some actual matches, take notes RAW


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

^Indeed!


----------



## Optikk is All Elite (Sep 5, 2007)

daryl74 said:


> sounds like a decent enough show, certainly better than last week's SD...it will be nice to have some actual matches, take notes RAW


SD writers should learn how to write entertaining shows like RAW though.


----------



## cena542007 (Apr 1, 2007)

Urdnot Wrex said:


> Proof please.
> 
> I'm not marking until I get my evidence.


SmackDown 3/1/11 Undertaker's Return LIVE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJSaQiwK1EA


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

cena542007 said:


> SmackDown 3/1/11 Undertaker's Return LIVE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJSaQiwK1EA


Wow Taker doesn't sound like himself in that. Good to see.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

Awesome seeing him walk out to "Ain't No Grave" 

And judging by his promo from what there is in that video, it sounds like it's a great one. Can't wait to see more in a couple of days.


----------



## "Dashing" Rachel (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, if Rhodes wants to unmask Mysterio then Mysterio counters that if Mysterio wins then Rhodes would have to sacrifice something very "dashing". After some thought, the "Master of the 619" decides that The Dashing One's hair will be on the line.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Enough with the hair-talk already.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

"Dashing" Rachel said:


> Well, if Rhodes wants to unmask Mysterio then Mysterio counters that if Mysterio wins then Rhodes would have to sacrifice something very "dashing". After some thought, the "Master of the 619" decides that The Dashing One's hair will be on the line.


Um the feud has nothing to do with hair. But then again you tried to guess the match card for Smackdown AFTER the spoilers came out.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

Oh Rachel, your posts are so dashing.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

cena542007 said:


> SmackDown 3/1/11 Undertaker's Return LIVE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJSaQiwK1EA


Wow, he used the entire song. Thought he might have just used the intro. Now I've gotta change his theme on SVR 11 to this.


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

CM12Punk said:


> Um the feud has nothing to do with hair. But then again you tried to guess the match card for Smackdown AFTER the spoilers came out.


Her hyphotesis isn't that crazy, normally when a non-masked wrestler challenge a masked one for his/her mask, the most common thing is to make it mask vs hair so the other one has something to lose too.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

cena542007 said:


> SmackDown 3/1/11 Undertaker's Return LIVE
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJSaQiwK1EA


Yup ..Taker is def riding a horse at Wrestlemania. Probably getting in some practice rightnow.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Did I read right that Drew McIntyre got fired after losing to Edge? 

Why is the babyface World Champion having everyone fired? I mean when you start costing a large group of people their jobs in this current economic climate, don't you start to look like the bad guy?


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Is Drew McIntyre really "fired" in this episode? Wtf Teddy? First Ziggler, now Drew, you fired some of your best future prospects. :no:

Is Drew's angle with Kelly Kelly over now? The booking of these superstars is so all over the place and it's already RTWM, i'm not sure what WWE is planning for all these midcard guys if there is no MITB at WM. Anyway, i expect both of them to eventually end up on Raw, when they arrive there WWE might consider to rebuild the midcard division on Raw, these two will be very solid additions to the Raw roster.


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

I don't see what exactly Drew McIntyre has done wrong to deserve getting kayfabe fired?

Sticking up for Kelly then just getting put on a team with Vickie :hmm:


----------



## Cre5po (Mar 2, 2008)

If this has actual wrestling I'll be happy to watch it! 

Not read anything about this whole firing of McIntyre angle? But it seems a little bit random - a babyfaced Champion getting people sacked? For nothing? 

Also Kane to turn face? Or just batting down The Corre as he doesn't want to be told what to do, hm


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

I don't get the conversation between wolverine and scotty 2 hotty could you explain it? ive read it a million times lurking the forum and ive never figured it out. I mean I know who scotty 2 hotty was but I don't see how it applies


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

If Edge & Del Rio have already signed a contract, then why would Christian be in the match? I hope WWE bends the rules somehow


edit: sounds like Undertaker has gone back to ABA voice!!!


----------



## jw116104 (Dec 31, 2008)

Ovidswaggle said:


> I don't get the conversation between wolverine and scotty 2 hotty could you explain it? ive read it a million times lurking the forum and ive never figured it out. I mean I know who scotty 2 hotty was but I don't see how it applies


It's morbidly hilarious if you realize that Wolverine is The Rabid Wolverine, aka Chris Benoit.


----------



## 1andOnlyDobz! (Jan 3, 2011)

Agmaster said:


> Oh Rachel, your posts are so dashing.


you should have put 'not' at the end of it. She'll probably take your comment seriously.


----------



## rcc (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, the Edge/Del Rio contract signing was awesome. They really sold it to me and I'm keen to see the match now. Del Rio's promo and his facial expressions were absolutely perfect and Edge was really intense as well. It was interesting how ADR was talking about how he's the start of the new generation of WWE. Along with Edge's bleeding nose and Christian's interruption, the whole segment was played out so well.


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

So good to finally see Christian's annoying yellow tan wear off.


----------



## cm punk$$$ (Apr 1, 2008)

Why is Undertaker talking live he have not beaten HHH at Wrestlemania before? Stupid WWE creativity...


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

great ending to smackdown


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Drew McIntyre is not fired btw, the spoilers must have misunderstood.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

rcc said:


> Wow, the Edge/Del Rio contract signing was awesome. They really sold it to me and I'm keen to see the match now. Del Rio's promo and his facial expressions were absolutely perfect and Edge was really intense as well. It was interesting how ADR was talking about how he's the start of the new generation of WWE. Along with Edge's bleeding nose and Christian's interruption, the whole segment was played out so well.


The funniest thing about the signing was the USA chants with Edge and del Rio in the ring, they must have been chanting at Teddy Long.


----------



## sc4 (May 26, 2007)

Drew McIntyre isn't fired. Teddy Long said that if Drew didnt get in the ring with Edge then he will be fired. But Drew immediately got in the ring and had a match so no firing occurred.



Jobbed_Out said:


> The funniest thing about the signing was the USA chants with Edge and del Rio in the ring, they must have been chanting at Teddy Long.


Didnt they realize Edge is Canadian? What a moronic crowd, no wonder Lebron left.


----------



## SES Soldier (May 25, 2010)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> So good to finally see Christian's annoying yellow tan wear off.


Agreed, he looked like a character from the Simpsons.


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

the santino match was great. taker is awesome coming out to jonny cash to.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

Jobbed_Out said:


> The funniest thing about the signing was the USA chants with Edge and del Rio in the ring, they must have been chanting at Teddy Long.


Nothing beats the USA chants during the Mysterio/Del Rio match.


----------



## attitudefan666 (Oct 2, 2009)

sc4 said:


> Drew McIntyre isn't fired. Teddy Long said that if Drew didnt get in the ring with Edge then he will be fired. But Drew immediately got in the ring and had a match so no firing occurred.
> 
> 
> 
> Didnt they realize Edge is Canadian? What a moronic crowd, no wonder Lebron left.


:lmao:lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Adramelech said:


> Nothing beats the USA chants during the Mysterio/Del Rio match.


Lets wait and see, Sin Cara vs. del Rio in a few months maybe.


----------



## Germ Incubator (Mar 12, 2010)

Vintage "It's Christian." from Matthews.


----------



## D.M.N. (Apr 26, 2008)

When was the last time (before SmackDown) that we actually heard Undertaker normally? Must be going back a few years.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

D.M.N. said:


> When was the last time (before SmackDown) that we actually heard Undertaker normally? Must be going back a few years.


I thought it was a bit strange, it may be part of his "last outlaw" gimmick.


----------



## Nexus One (Jul 4, 2010)

Been thinking about this...Christian keeps helping Edge...he might cost him the belt at Mania and turn. That or Vickie Guerrero might do something because I'm STILL going with Del Rio winning the World title at WM 27.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

What a GREAT SD.

Undertaker's new theme fits him perfectly and is beautiful music and the Edge/ADR contract signing was good also. Even Christian made his SD return, and I think he'll be added to the WM match.

Hell of a show.


----------



## Kid Kamikaze10 (Jul 17, 2009)

I want a gif of the Soaring Eagles.


----------



## daryl74 (Nov 3, 2010)

just seen SD for tonight.....great show this week, nice balance between matches and promos..

liked the ending with edge/christian against ADR....also enjoyed cody's segement (though he is still using "smoke and mirrors" theme,and while i like that song, not sure it fits his new "darker" character)

the stuff with kane and the corre was curious, i kinda liked it.

LOL at layla kissing michelle's boot and cole flapping about with swagger...i want to be part of team cole! :gun:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

cm punk$$$ said:


> Why is Undertaker talking live he have not beaten HHH at Wrestlemania before? Stupid WWE creativity...


Yeah, this is pretty retarded. They'll probably continue to ignore it though.

Good SD, enjoyed it. 'Dashing' reigns supreme.


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

Adramelech said:


> Nothing beats the USA chants during the Mysterio/Del Rio match.


Rey Mysterio is an American. Mexican-American I suppose.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

did Christian's theme play?


----------



## The_Jiz (Jun 1, 2006)

Adramelech said:


> Nothing beats the USA chants during the Mysterio/Del Rio match.


Rey was born and raised in the US.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Kid Kamikaze10 said:


> I want a gif of the Soaring Eagles.


----------



## adri17 (May 29, 2010)

haribo said:


>


It is electric!


----------



## Gresty (Oct 15, 2010)

Did Edge's Nose get Popped?


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

I found this on youtube...return of the 5 second pose after SD went off the air! For you E&C marks, enjoy. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sllg_D10T0Y


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

The_Jiz said:


> Rey was born and raised in the US.


Splitting hairs bro. You're still chanting "USA" at a guy in a lucha libre mask with "MEXICAN" tattooed across his stomach.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

His theme closed the show


Thrillerr said:


> did Christian's theme play?


----------



## ranataro3 (Sep 7, 2008)

What a bad show ¬¬

The best was Swagger/Cole, Cody's promo, and the return of Christian!!!


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Heath Slater needs to get off my TV. The fact that he is a 3 time tag team champion makes me sick.


----------



## Chip (Aug 15, 2010)

I marked when I heard "Word Life" during the Cena recap 8*D


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

"He's not going to WrestleMania, i'm gonna end his career!"

Fuck, i love Drew McIntyre, little things like this makes him so awesome. 

I really like the contract signing segment at the end, it was brutal and intense and the attack by Christian really adds a lot to the segment. That's how this feud should be done, the feud needs fire and the segment successfully ignites it, it steals my attention already. It should be interesting to see whether Chritian will eventually get added to the world title match or not because Michael Cole pointed out that Christian was 'jealous' of Del Rio because he isn't in the world title match, well maybe that's just the usual heel Cole antics but let's just wait and see if it's actually a hint and there will be a follow-up to that line. Oh, and it's nice to see Edgecator back, it looked painful when he applied it on Drew.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Prospekt's March said:


> "He's not going to WrestleMania, i'm gonna end his career!"
> 
> Fuck, i love Drew McIntyre, little things like this makes him so awesome.
> 
> I really like the contract signing segment at the end, it was brutal and intense and the attack by Christian really adds a lot to the segment. That's how this feud should be done, the feud needs fire and the segment successfully ignites it, it steals my attention already. It should be interesting to see whether Chritian will eventually get added to the world title match or not because Michael Cole pointed out that Christian was 'jealous' of Del Rio because he isn't in the world title match, well maybe that's just the usual heel Cole antics but let's just wait and see if it's actually a hint and there will be a follow-up to that line. *Oh, and it's nice to see Edgecator back*, it looked painful when he applied it on Drew.


I can't remember who it was but somebody on commentary said it was a new move he added. fpalm


----------



## Demandred (Jun 2, 2008)

Ive avoided the spoilers for this week so I'll actually watch smackdown. God I hope its better than RAW was


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Thank You Drew!


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

If Drew beats Edge tonight will he face ADR at Wrestlemania or is this a non title match?


----------



## jazz556 (Feb 24, 2011)

FUCK ALBERTO DEL RIO GO FUCK HIS DICK!!!


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

jazz556 said:


> FUCK ALBERTO DEL RIO GO FUCK HIS DICK!!!


I believe the correct term is he can go have sex with the moon


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

jazz556 said:


> FUCK ALBERTO DEL RIO GO FUCK HIS DICK!!!


Caps lock: on, post content: poorly written, solution: Plan better!


----------



## RandyZiggler (Mar 4, 2011)

*SMACKDOWN IS LACKING SOMETHING BUT RAW IS PERFECT*


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm waiting for the collective orgasm from the IWC when Christian returns in a spot where there is blood!


----------



## DX-HHH-XD (Jul 2, 2009)

Prospekt's March said:


> I really like the contract signing segment at the end, it was brutal and intense and the attack by Christian really adds a lot to the segment. That's how this feud should be done, the feud needs fire and the segment successfully ignites it, it steals my attention already. It should be interesting to see whether Chritian will eventually get added to the world title match or not because Michael Cole pointed out that Christian was 'jealous' of Del Rio because he isn't in the world title match, well maybe that's just the usual heel Cole antics but let's just wait and see if it's actually a hint and there will be a follow-up to that line. Oh, and it's nice to see Edgecator back, it looked painful when he applied it on Drew.


Well the contract between Edge and Del Rio has been signed so I think it's unlikely they'll add him in, and I know it's just a rumor but, I do think Christian will end up in the Wrestlemania 8-man tag against the Corre since he's scheduled to tag team with Kane against them in the coming house shows.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

DX-HHH-XD said:


> Well the contract between Edge and Del Rio has been signed so I think it's unlikely they'll add him in, and I know it's just a rumor but, I do think Christian will end up in the Wrestlemania 8-man tag against the Corre since he's scheduled to tag team with Kane against them in the coming house shows.


The fuck? Another random Kane face turn?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Beelzebubs said:


> The fuck? Another random Kane face turn?


I think the Corre segments were yet another turn for Kane.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Couldn't give two fucks about Taker but the entrance gave me chills. 
Cash makes everything better.


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

ohh shit, they used the new promo(2-21-2011) music as undertakers new entrance music. That is awesome. Its very fitting! About time!


----------



## Prospekt's March (Jul 17, 2009)

Jobbed_Out said:


> I can't remember who it was but somebody on commentary said it was a new move he added. fpalm


I must have missed it when he said it, but i can bet it was Michael Cole. 



DX-HHH-XD said:


> Well the contract between Edge and Del Rio has been signed so I think it's unlikely they'll add him in, and I know it's just a rumor but, I do think Christian will end up in the Wrestlemania 8-man tag against the Corre since he's scheduled to tag team with Kane against them in the coming house shows.


Yeah maybe you're right, Teddy Long still can pull a "Rey Mysterio" on Christian but i shouldn't get my hopes up, lol. If he does end up competing in a tag match against Corre, well, that doesn't sound too appealing, i'd rather see him in MITB match to be honest, it's a shame that it looks like there will be no MITB at WM this year.


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

sweet baby jesus..Rosa..:O


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

TripleG said:


> Did I read right that Drew McIntyre got fired after losing to Edge?
> 
> Why is the babyface World Champion having everyone fired? I mean when you start costing a large group of people their jobs in this current economic climate, don't you start to look like the bad guy?



WWE Spring Cleaning 2011 is coming soon


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

CHRISTIAN!


----------



## Dark Kent (Feb 18, 2008)

THE CAPTAIN!!!!!!


----------



## C-Cool (Apr 2, 2010)

Damn, ADR busted Edge up.

Great end of Smackdown, and that, with Cody Rhodes, made this Smackdown awesome.


----------



## doughboy123 (Jun 11, 2005)

captain chrisama!!!!!!!! okay edge was bloodied, isn't this supposed to be pg...? i guess anything can happen on smackdown, they dont need to be babysitted.. where raw does.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

@^: YOU CAN FUCKING HAVE BLOOD ON A PG SHOW. LEARN THE RATING SYSTEM BEFORE YOU RUN YOUR MOUTH.


...now, on that note. Edge's bloody nose was legit, probably from when Del Rio clotheslined him when Ricardo was holding onto his leg. It was just a botch, not much they can do.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

E AND C!


----------



## kobra860 (Jan 29, 2005)

Jobbed_Out said:


> I can't remember who it was but somebody on commentary said it was a new move he added. fpalm


It was Cole. And he's supposed to be the voice of the WWE...


----------



## MrWeymes (Jun 4, 2009)

jazz556 said:


> FUCK ALBERTO DEL RIO GO FUCK HIS DICK!!!


I love it. I legit had a good chuckle. That's heat. I don't even know who's supposed to fuck his dick or why, but that's heat.


----------



## jasonviyavong (Dec 20, 2007)

LOL USA CHANTS when we got a Canadian and a Hispanic in the ring


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

dashing is incredible right now. del rio/edge stuff didn't suck for once but christian being added is the only hope of that match being good. takers entrance was tremendous + promo was 100x better than hhhs as well.


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

Yeah, Cody Rhodes is the best character in the company.


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

Damn they cutted the 5 seconds pose for the benefit of those with flash photography


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Hohenheim of Light said:


> Yeah, Cody Rhodes is the best character in the company.


Punk says what?


----------



## Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

The guy that needed to think long and hard for two plus years on whether he wanted revenge on Randy Orton or not, that Punk? No.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2008)

jasonviyavong said:


> LOL USA CHANTS when we got a Canadian and a Hispanic in the ring


It was a delayed reaction from the awesomeness of Michael Cole and Swaggers soaring eagle!


----------



## Andy362 (Feb 20, 2006)

Good show overall, I think Smackdown was better than RAW this week. The buildup for Edge/Del Rio was the best it has been so far and it was great to see Christian again.

There were some strong promos, Taker's a lot more comfortable talking in his real voice and Cody Rhodes' promo was great too, he's like a comic book supervillain at this moment in time. Edge vs McIntyre was a good match too.

With the Kane/Big Show/Corre stuff, it looks like they're starting to build to that eight man tag at Mania that was rumoured earlier in the week.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

OMG Swagger got his swagger back. Pushups and eagle run! Happy now.

Also, Joshface and Bookerface
"You have lost your damn mind, Cole."



Evolution said:


> Punk says what?


Punk is doing a good job, but honestly his character kinda sucks. Punk is not a stable head, he just doesn't have that vibe. He can JOIN and make alliances, or be a lone wolf, but Punk never struck me as someone with backing. And given nexus history, this situation is even worse. The best part about new punk? The shirts. Everything else about him has been there since before his current iteration.


----------



## CC91 (Jan 7, 2008)

Anyone noticed the ending was all messed and cut up? lol.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

hahaha at Josh Matthews sneaking in IT'S CHRISTIAN! Marvelous


----------



## Joeyontherun22 (Jan 5, 2010)

Cody is definitely growing in this gimmick little by little!


----------



## Louie85TX (Feb 16, 2008)

Re-watching Taker's promo.....A little too much praise for Trips But I still really overall enjoyed it!,Him talking about them being the last of an era and a dying breed was a nice personal treat for me.....sad&a shame But he speaks the truth!


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

So Edge is American now? First the USA chants and then even ADR called him filthy "******".

And fuck Edge, you don't disrespect the mexican flag like that :no:.


----------



## dynamite452 (Oct 18, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Anyone noticed the ending was all messed and cut up? lol.


Probly the Aussie feed was screwed up (the ones on youtube) but saw the ending on The Score in Canada last night and it was fine.


----------



## Camoron (Aug 24, 2004)

Anyone else see Teddy crack up?

And I said it before after Elimination Chamber when everyone was freaking out about it and there was a 50 page (or whatever) thread about Christian winning the World title at Wrestlemania. I'll say it again. Christian will not be in the world title match at Wrestlemania. And I'm glad, because he wouldn't win if he was and this gives ADR some immediate hot potential feuds with Edge, Christian and Kofi Kingston.


----------



## Thrillerr (Dec 10, 2010)

CC91 said:


> Anyone noticed the ending was all messed and cut up? lol.


Yeah, I didn't notice it at first but I noticed it after watching it again on youtube. Funny stuff.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

If Swagger had more verbal charisma (or Cole with him) I wonder if he could get a crowd to STOP chanting USA at the first sign of a non american showing nationalism? THAT would be fun to watch.


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

Cody is entertaining as fuck!


----------



## Prince_Devitt (Jan 23, 2011)

Are we supposed to forget that 'Taker has beat HHH at Wrestlemania before? I'm not yet in my 20's and I remember it, the build up to that feud was awesome, i still remember HHH throwing 'Taker's bike off the stage.

I really like the new Cody Rhodes. This is a main event worthy character, hope they don't drop the ball.

I remember Edge using the "Edgecator" or whatever it's called before, but was it ever over as a finisher? While it looks painful, was it ever a match ender? I can't remember. 

The Corre really haven't been booked strongly lately have they? The Kane stuff is interesting I stuff. 

Hope some of Cole's heat rubs of on Swagger. 

Edge busted open hardway, lol. 

Edge, Del Rio and Christian. I'm a fan of all 3 of these, looking forward to seeing how they build the match.


----------

